# faster flatter mattress stitch



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I am learning to seam in a more tidy fashion. This video is tremendously helpful. I tried learning mattress stitch from books, which is usually a good thing, and didn't have success. This video by Diana Sullivan is wonderful.






I bookmarked several others as well, that are more traditional and I still have to master them. However with this one I did pretty well right out of the gate.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Neat video. Made your link clickable.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you. This is a really good quality video on seaming.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks; she does a nice job on that video. I am always "up" for learning and this does provide a nice join. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it. Question though, I always slip my first stitch, so don't think there's a knot to go between. Any suggestions.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it. Question though, I always slip my first stitch, so don't think there's a knot to go between. Any suggestions.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> I love it. Question though, I always slip my first stitch, so don't think there's a knot to go between. Any suggestions.. Blessings, Cathy


Slipping your first stitch is great when you have an exposed edge, like on a scarf. I had heard here on KP that it is best to not slip the first stitch when the side is going to be seamed. 
All I need to do is remember to do the correct one!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks, you would think that someone who's worklife consisted of computer day in and day out, would be better adept at this. I really appreciate you doing this for me - and for everyone who wants to see the video. 

I also tried the more traditional mattress stitch and it is fantastic as well. Never too late to learn something new. I am really excited about this. Knitting is truly a never ending journey of learning, sharing, and real joy.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I am with cdanzinger, I wondered about knitting my first stitch. That is something I learned just last night. I have always slipped my first stitch so that I had an easy seaming stitch to fine. With garter stitch I always slip the first stitch purlwise. It gives a strong pretty edge to a scarf that is all garter stitch.

Now I see with this mattress stitch and that knitting or purling the first stitch depending on the row, is necessary. Will take some getting used to.

Now I want to learn mattress stitch for garter stitch. I wonder if it is any different. I'll find out in the next few minutes. This is so exciting for me.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Just what I needed to see, as that's the next step on a sweater I made. Stitch up the sleeves! Thank you, thank you! &#128522;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think that might be the same as the Bickford Seam, or a slight variation. Thanks!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is so clear and looks like it is something I can do!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

jvallas said:


> I think that might be the same as the Bickford Seam, or a slight variation. Thanks!


I looked up Bickford seaming as well. It looks good for someone like me who is not a fan of knitting on 4 needles. This way the baby hat or whatever is almost seamless in weight and that is a good thing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> I looked up Bickford seaming as well. It looks good for someone like me who is not a fan of knitting on 4 needles. This way the baby hat or whatever is almost seamless in weight and that is a good thing.


I agree. Sometimes it's so nice to _not_ knit in the round. (Blasphemy!)


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Many thanks I have also struggled with mattress stick for a very long time, this is so easy..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, that's going to come in handy very soon!


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Orilliastitcher. I'm just outside of Orillia!! Are you a hand or machine knitter?


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. Now to remember how to use it next time I need to seam a project!!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> I love it. Question though, I always slip my first stitch, so don't think there's a knot to go between. Any suggestions.. Blessings, Cathy


By slipping the first stitch, you've avoided making the knot in the first place. So just pick up each loop, no knot to skip. I've always done mattress stitch the way the video shows it, and that's the adjustment I make if I slipped the first stitch each row.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have booked marked this. Thank you so much for posting. I am in the process of knitting a sweater for my GS and I never used this technique I just sew together like I was sewing material. Never really liked the way it look and never thought to ask if there was a different way to do this. Thank you again.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this technique.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, will give this a try


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, this technique is the best I have seen! Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so very, very much for sharing this with us. Iam knitting a
Vest and dreading sewing up the side seams. Now I can do it with your
video. Have a great day.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll have to give this a try. Thank you for the link to the video.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

wowee!! love this, thanx!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link--have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate seaming but I would definitely try this! Great tutorial, thanks for posting it!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Always nice to learn new things. I'll try this on my next project. THANKS for posing.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so-o much for this video! I love this way to seam!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I love it. Question though, I always slip my first stitch, so don't think there's a knot to go between. Any suggestions.. Blessings, Cathy


With slipping the first titch, you must use every stitch . I do not usually slip the first stitch on seamed edges, because they can ull up shorter and not hang like the rest of the garment.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

her video is nice and clear, and a good one to learn by, but the only differance i see is using the edge stitch rather than one stitch in. it will make a flatter seam. the most important thing about a mattress stitch is to stay in line, if you start with the edge stitch, stay with it. Your seams will be nearly impossible to see.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I also have struggled with the mattress stitch, but this looks easy enough even for me to do. Thanks a million. Have added it to my video favorites as well. Kudos to you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - great video


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

And to think I learned top down knitting and circular needles because I was so bad at seaming!!! This is a wonderful method of mattress stitching. Thank you soo...... much.Only joking - really glad I have discovered circular needles and top downs!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

orilliastitcher said:


> I am learning to seam in a more tidy fashion. This video is tremendously helpful. I tried learning mattress stitch from books, which is usually a good thing, and didn't have success. This video by Diana Sullivan is wonderful.
> 
> I do very neat seaming using the kitchner stitch, but because I sew into every edge stitch (the loops and the knots) it makes a rather thick seam which I don't mind on many things, but for baby hats and booties it's a bit perplexing to have such a thick seam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank-you Thank-you Thank-you! I currently have three sweaters waiting to be sewn together and I've pretended that they aren't there, knowing that all my careful knitting could well be ruined by my messing joining techniques. I'm actually looking forward to sewing them together now!


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you, thank you...this is the best video I've seen. I can do this. Mattress stitch has driven me nuts for years. I usually only do top down. This will open up possibilities! :-D


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Where were you last night when I finally seamed up several projects ;-)? Thanks for this link!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! Very good information!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> ..... the most important thing about a mattress stitch is to stay in line, if you start with the edge stitch, stay with it.


That is exactly why I have hated the traditional mattress stitch! It is so hard for me to stay in line, to know exactly which row those little bars are on. I get a row off sometimes without realizing it. I just hate those little bars! I guess I just don't see all that well, but it's IMPOSSIBLE to miss the edge stitches! They are very clearly THERE, and this video is so clear, as well!

Thank you for posting this link. I've seen it posted on KP before and even saved it in my favorites not too awfully long ago but had already forgotten about it because I haven't had the need to seam. I think I'll remember it this time, and I will NEVER AGAIN DREAD having to seam something up. This will be a snap -- with the added benefit of not being nearly as bulky, especially for people like me, who get off line and sometimes find that I've gone in two stitches in instead of one for the traditional way.

I'm actually looking forward to seaming something now!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Love mattress stitch.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

This is probably the clearest demonstration of mattress stitch that I've yet seen. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great. Thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Subscribed to it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

CCNana said:


> Slipping your first stitch is great when you have an exposed edge, like on a scarf. I had heard here on KP that it is best to not slip the first stitch when the side is going to be seamed.
> All I need to do is remember to do the correct one!


I see that here and everywhere else.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I needed to know this and will work on my finishing techniques to make them look and feel better.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Terrific video! Many thanks.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been doing this since I learned to knit (55 yr.) and have tried other techniques but end up with the old tried and true. She does a great job of teaching the technique.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this! I can now sew up my Baby Dumpling without fear of the sewing looking bad and uneven.


----------

